# death from a minor dog-bite - overwhelming infection fatal



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dog Bite to Finger Leads to Death l Seattle Wrongful Death Attorney | Seattle Accident Attorney | Seattle Injury Attorney | Seattle Personal Injury Blog

Wrongful Death From Infection Caused By Dog Bite | Davis Law Group

this man was bitten on an index-finger, and died within days...


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow who would even think about a minor dog bite. I keep my tetanus shot up to date but don't know if that would have helped or not. How sad....Jill


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatal Dog Bite in the Absence of Significant Trauma: Capnocy... : The American Journal of Forensic Medicine and Pathology

a missing [removed] or undersized / damaged spleen *make U vulnerable*, much more vulnerable 
than a healthy adult with a normal-sized, functioning spleen.


----------

